# Verdeckter Mangel Not-Halt Ausführung ?



## element. (18 Januar 2013)

Hallo,

Angenommen, bei einer vor vier Jahren ausgelieferten Maschine mit CE wird festgestellt, dass der Not-Halt einkanalig in die Standard-SPS geht.
Diese SPS steuert dann mit ihren Ausgängen Lastschütze.

Dass das nicht so sein darf ist klar. Frage ist, ist das ein "verdeckter Mangel"? 
Muss der Hersteller in diesem Fall kostenfrei nachbessern?
Wer hat mir einen Tip zum nachlesen oder befragen?

Danke.


----------



## Deltal (18 Januar 2013)

Ist denn Kategorie B für die Anlage ausreichend?


----------



## IBFS (18 Januar 2013)

Es gilt immer die Rechts- und Normenlage zum Zeitpunkt der inverkehrbringung (Datum CE-Prüfung?!).

Wenn die Maschine zu diesem Zeitpunkt nicht Normkonform war ergibt sich schon Eigenschutz,
dass man den Fehler mal lieber schnell behebt BOVOR jemand zu Schaden kommt. Denn dann wird es
richtig teuer.

Frank


----------



## element. (18 Januar 2013)

Ist eine Standard-SPS denn überhaupt noch Kategorie B?
Ich dachte, das wäre in keinem Fall erlaubt.


----------



## Deltal (18 Januar 2013)

Naja deine Anlage muss auch wirklich ziemlich ungefährlich sein, wenn KAT B ausreichen soll.

Imho, erfüllt eine S7 schon die grundliegenden Sicherheitsprinzipien, wenn Watchdog und Passwortschutz auch gesetzt sind. Der Not-Halt Taster muss als Öffner an die SPS angeschlossen werden.


----------



## IBFS (18 Januar 2013)

element. schrieb:


> Angenommen, bei einer vor vier Jahren ausgelieferten Maschine mit CE wird festgestellt, dass der Not-Halt einkanalig in die Standard-SPS geht.
> Diese SPS steuert dann mit ihren Ausgängen Lastschütze.



Das hatte ich doch glatt überlesen.



element. schrieb:


> Ist eine Standard-SPS denn überhaupt noch Kategorie B?
> Ich dachte, das wäre in keinem Fall erlaubt.



Der Themenstarter hatte nichts von B geschrieben.
Interessant wäre, was an den Lastschützen angeschossen ist.

In der jetzigen Konstellation hätte man statt den NotHalt-Taster auch einen 
ganz normalen Aus-Taster nehmen können. Ein echte Sicherheit ist in keinem 
der beiden Fälle gegeben.

Frank


----------



## element. (18 Januar 2013)

In die SPS sieht jetz mal dumm gesagt "niemand rein".

Wer weiß welche Verknüpfungen da vorliegen, und ob die Lastschütze auch bei gedrücktem NotHalt anziehen können.

Über das Gefahrenniveau der Maschine kann man streiten. Mich interessiert erstmal ob eine normale SPS, einkanalig, als "Sicherheitsrelais" überhaupt zulässig ist für eine offizielle Not-Halt-Funktion. Noch ungeachtet der Kategorie. Wenn der Not-Halt-Öffnertaster direkt das Lastschütz ausschaltet ist das ja bei sehr niedrigen Anforderungen zulässig. Aber in diesem Fall ist ja noch Logik dazwischen.


----------



## IBFS (18 Januar 2013)

element. schrieb:


> Mich interessiert erstmal ob eine normale SPS, einkanalig, als "Sicherheitsrelais" überhaupt zulässig ist für eine offizielle Not-Halt-Funktion.



Eine SPS ist immer als unsicher zu betrachten. 

Sonst bräuchte es ja keine einkanaligen PNOZe, wenn es so einfach wäre einfach drei SPS-Code-Zeilen zu schreiben und das wars. 

Frank


----------



## jora (18 Januar 2013)

Hallo,

erlaubt ist das (ketzerisch geschrieben), was du entsprechend bewertet und begründet hast. Wenn bei der Risikobeurteilung, ggf. auch Gefährdungsbeurteilung (alte MRL) heraus gekommen ist, dass da ne Kat. B, also max. nen PL b, reicht oder ein einkanaliges System, sprich EN 954-1, dann kann man das so machen. Diese Beurteilung würde mich jedoch dann brennend interessieren, da muss jmd richtig gut argumentieren können  
Man darf aber generell nicht den Fehler machen das man Altmaschinen nach dem aktuellen Stand der Technik beurteilt. Wichtig deshalb, wie alt ist die Maschine wirklich? Was für Vorschriften haben damals gegolten?

Ob man da wirklich noch an den Hersteller heran treten kann, kann ich nicht beurteilen. Aber in dem aktuellen Fall wäre eine unbürokratische Lösung sicherlich am Zielführensten, sprich baut selbst ein Not-Halt-Kreis nach EN ISO 13850 ein nach einem PLr/SILr, den ihr entsprechend bewertet habt.

Gruß
Alex


----------



## Tigerente1974 (18 Januar 2013)

Ist der Hersteller aus Amerika??? Ich weiß ja nicht, was die Amis heute so treiben... aber ich kenne Anlagen aus den 90ern, da war das auch so gemacht.


----------



## spqr76 (18 Januar 2013)

Hallo ,
ich möchte nur eines anmerken. Wird der Sicherheitskreis durch den Betreiber geändert verfällt das CE Zeichen des Herstellers. Diese diskussion kenne ich.Die Firma wird sich dann herraus reden können . Passiert etwas (Pesronenschaden) seid ihr verantwortlich. Auf jedenfall den Hersteller informieren.
Wenn es bei euch einen Arbeitssicherheit beauftragten geben sollte diesen defenitiv informieren und solange nichts geklärt wurde auch die Kollegen die an der Maschine arbeiten. Erst wenn es eine schriftliche Erklärung vom Hersteller ,zur Übernahme des CE Zeichen,  für geänderten Sicherheitskreis durch den Betreiber gibt. Würde ich da etwas nach abspache ändern. Da habe ich schon sehr schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht.


----------



## Safety (18 Januar 2013)

Hallo,

Es ist Theoretisch möglich über eine Standard SPS eine Kategorie B nach DIN EN 951-1 zu erreichen, siehe Anhang Seite 62.
Ob dies in dem Fall ausreichend ist müsste eine Risikobewertung nach dem Risikographen der DIN EN 954-1 ergeben. Interessant wäre noch wie die eigentlichen Sicherheitsfunktionen ausgeführt wurden.
Es ist wichtig zu wissen dass eine bereitgestellte Maschine (gebrauchte Maschine) dem ProdSG bzw. der BetrSichV entsprechen muss. Also eine Veränderung führt nicht automatisch zum Verlust der Konformität. Hier gilt die Frage wesentliche Veränderung. Eine Verbesserung der Sicherheit einer Maschine gilt im Allgemeinen nicht als solche.
Problem für den Betreiber, BtrSichV Gefährdungsbeurteilung, erkannte Gefahr Handlungspflicht, je nach Höhe der Gefahr. Es sind vom Betreiber Erstprüfungen und regelmäßig wiederkehrende Prüfungen durchzuführen auch besonders von Sicherheitseinrichtungen TRBS 1201 BetrSichV.
Wenn Ihr zweifel habt solltet Ihr zuerst mal den Hersteller kontaktieren, wenn das nichts bringt selbst was ändern, alles Sauber Dokumentieren Vorher Nachher.


----------



## Safety (18 Januar 2013)

Hallo,
ein paar Informationen die zu diesem Thema passen könnten.
Auswahl von Arbeitsmitteln, was muss der Betreiber hier machen.
Siehe Anhang.


----------

